

So that's how stackoverlow works...  - sown
http://i.imgur.com/lKr4L.jpg

======
yuvadam
Point being?

Every community has its unique array of people, for better and worse.

~~~
OwlHuntr
Sure it does, but for a place which prides itself in professionalism and
enthusiasm this is a terrible example. I think this may even point to
degrading answer quality just for the points. At least Quora is still fresh.

------
instakill
That's just an instance. I've always received great support and answers to my
questions.

------
gojomo
Note that there's now better answers and the criticized exchange is gone:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4772893/vb-net-
interrupt-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4772893/vb-net-interrupt-
form-loop-and-end-form)

No forum or community should be judged by one out-of-context snapshot... it's
the process, and the end result, that matters.

